# That Hobby Looks Like a Lot of Work



## jlsmith5963 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thursday's New York Times takes a look at the reality of trying to make a go of it using Esty. It's not specifically about woodworking but it does give an inside look (and it ain't pretty) at what someone can expect when trying to turn a hobby into a living through online sales . If you are contemplating such a move it's worth a read.
That Hobby Looks Like a Lot of Work


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 17, 2009)

Interesting. I would not have expected that people would have that kind of volume thru etsy. I guess I would not want to turn my hobby into production work, I think that would kill what I love about it.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

All you have to do is sell one thousand $5,000 stationary boxes, or one $5,000,000 blanket box.


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool (Nov 9, 2009)

Interesting read - Thanks for sharing


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Very interesting.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They're just going through what most self employed people go through )


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

While reading, I kept thinking "welcome to the real world." Being in business is hard. Maybe some other people-like customers-will appreciate how hard they work and pay them for it!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I agree, it's no different that any other small "one man show" business. These people who are killing themselves have grown to the point where they need to add employees or scale it back to where it is manageable with one person. They made their choice.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

You got that right closetguy. When you're a one man(woman) show, you get to wear all the hats. The one thing about being a one man shop is when the customer says they love it, You get to take all the credit….......Of course if there is a problem, they know who to blame! lol.


----------

